
CoinSwitch – Aggregator of Cryptocurrency Exchanges - ashish343
https://www.coinswitch.co
======
ashish343
What is CoinSwitch?

CoinSwitch.co is a year old exchange aggregator that supports 300+ coins and
45,000+ exchange pairs - the highest in the world. It currently aggregates
KuCoin, Cryptopia,Bittrex, Changelly, Shapeshift, Changer, ChangeNow and will
be adding HitBTC, OKEx, LiveCoin and Huobi.

Why should I try it?

Users can compare prices of their favorite coins and buy it from CoinSwitch
without having to create an account at any of the partner exchanges and on top
of that, we don't maintain custodian wallets so users can receive funds on
their own wallets.

